# Help me to buy ups and PSU



## veera_champ (Jul 30, 2012)

Help me to buy a PSU and UPS for my rig
MY BUDGET IS 10K
this is what i have 
AMD FX 8150
BIOSTAR TA990FXE
CORSAIR 16 GB DDR3 (4X4)
MSI R6850 CYCLONE 1GB DDR5
2TB WD INTERNAL HDD
I-BALL BULLET CABINET
LG E2360 23''LED MONITOR


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

Get Corsair HX 650 ( semi-modular ) and its enough for decades.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 30, 2012)

could you tell me which UPS do i need for this

i think its out of my budget
b'caz my budget is 10k for both PSU and CPU
Help me in Budget


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

UPS : Theitdepot - APC Back UPS 1100 (BR1100CI-IN)

Power Supply : SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Check your local stores for the UPS, as its pretty heavy and will cost you fortune to ship. The power supply is more than sufficient for your needs and is future proof too.


----------



## veera_champ (Oct 11, 2012)

bought numeric1Kva for 4.5k and  corsair hx650 for 5k
Mods may close this thread.


----------

